
There Is Some Hope That We Aren't Living Inside a Computer Simulation - evo_9
http://io9.com/there-is-some-hope-that-we-arent-living-inside-a-comput-1605357671
======
Nanzikambe
"Any posthuman civilization is extremely unlikely to run a significant number
of simulations of their evolutionary history"

Given the amount of time we spend rooting about in our past, I'd think the
opposite is true.

What archaeologist would turn down the chance to simulate and step into or
observe any civilization from our own history?

